
Hybrid AI/Human collaboration answers most COVID19 mysteries, solutions found ! - teslaAC
https://medium.com/@nkalex/can-thinking-outside-the-box-lead-to-immediate-solutions-for-the-covid19-pandemic-258dfc036afe
======
teslaAC
COVID19 is not a pneumonia, it is a mostly asymptomatic blood and central
nervous system disease, it didn't start in the Wet Market and a vaccine may
not be required, looking hopeful !

